# Heavy guys looks for binding...



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Rides works fine for me with 230lbs. 
I can easily carve on this. Try to get a CAD or NRC with super-nice footbed.
Also i know Rome and Union force are good.

Actually it depends on how you're gonna use the board, may be the only one will fit you is catek fr2


----------



## P.Swayze (Aug 5, 2011)

Ralch- 

Size 14 Boot set ups can get trickey- 

Depending on the Model and Year of the boots the overall size and fit can vary- 

UNION's Fit up to a 1 4- The Atlas and Force are both great options for the larger rider that wants a more supportive binder- I am a larger rider and have ridden both. The Force being slightly stiffer- 

K2 Makes an XL size in their line that fits most of the 14+ Sizes nicely- 

I would recommend taking your personal boots do your local UNION dealer and sizing them up in person to see what fits you the best.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

P.Swayze said:


> Ralch-
> 
> Size 14 Boot set ups can get trickey-
> 
> ...


Do you work somewhere in C3?


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

I also wear a size 14 boot. I know for sure any of the Ride XL bindings will fit as well as any Flow XL binding. Those are the ones I personally have experience with and can be sure that they fit.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You'll probably want a binding on the stiff end of the scale. I'd suggest taking your boot to local shops and seeing what works first hand.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Do you work somewhere in C3?


geeeee, ya think? 

if not he's just about the biggest dickrider since Jenna Jameson.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> geeeee, ya think?
> 
> if not he's just about the biggest dickrider since Jenna Jameson.


Of course he does, I was just trying to figure out if Union, Capita, or Coal.
I'm hoping for Capita. Or maybe Union. We need a new Union dewd here. But it'd be nice to have a Capita guy here too... hmmm


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Toomeyct said:


> I also wear a size 14 boot. I know for sure any of the Ride XL bindings will fit as well as any Flow XL binding. Those are the ones I personally have experience with and can be sure that they fit.


I second this. Ride CAD XL and US13 malamutes are fine, and i believe US14-16 will fit in fine.


----------



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for the advises. Honestly, I was in doubt about K2 National or Rome 390/Boss.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

270 and i ride burton cartels. never had a problem.


----------

